# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  قضية رقم 2 لسنة 7  قضائية  المحكمة العليا "تنازع"

## هيثم الفقى

*نص الحكم*
------------------
*باسم الشعب**المحكمة العليا* 
*بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة 5 من فبراير سنة 1977م.*

*برئاسة السيد المستشار / بدوى إبراهيم حمودة                            رئيس المحكمة*
*وحضور السادة المستشارين : محمد عبد الوهاب خليل وعمر حافظ شريف ومحمد بهجت محمود عتيبة نواب رئيس المحكمة وعلى أحمد كامل وأبو بكر محمد عطيه الوكيلين بالمحكمة والمستشار محمد فهمى حسن عشرى                                                                 أعضاء* 
*وحضور السيد المستشار / محمد كمال محفوظ                                 المفوض*
*وحضور السيد / سيد عبد البارى إبراهيم                                       أمين السر* 

*أصدرت الحكم الآتى* 

*فى القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة العليا برقم 2 لسنة 7 قضائية عليا " تنازع ".*

*" الوقائع "* 
*          أقام المدعى الدعوى رقم 43 لسنة 1974 مدنى كلى أمام محكمة الجيزة الابتدائية طلب فيها الحكم : أولا – وبصفة مستعجلة بوقف قرار فصله من عضوية نادى الصيد المصرى. ثانيا – وفى الموضوع بإلغاء هذا القرار ومحو كل آثاره مع إلزام المدعى عليه بصفته بأن يدفع له مبلغ ثلاثة آلاف جنيه تعويضا عن الأضرار التى لحقته من جراء هذا القرار وإلزامه المصاريف ومقابل أتعاب المحاماة. وقال شرحا لدعواه أنه كان عضوا عاملا بنادى الصيد المصرى منذ أكثر من خمسة عشر عاما ولم يحدث طوال هذه المدة أن قصر فى أداء التزاماته نحو النادى كما لم يحدث منه أى إخلال أو إنحراف عن نظام النادى وعلى أثر بعض الوقائع التى سردها المدعى فى صحيفة الدعوى وجه إليه النادى كتابا يخطره فيه أن مجلس إدارة النادى قرر بجلسة 29 من يونيه سنة 1973 توجيه إنذار له بشأن ما صدر منه يوم 15 من يونيه سنة 1973 ثم أعقبه كتاب آخر بتاريخ 14 من ديسمبر سنة 1973 يخطره فيه أن مجلس إدارة النادى قرر إيقافه عن الحضور للنادى لحين البت فى الشكاوى والمخالفات المنسوبة إليه وفى 5 من يناير سنة 1974 فوجئ المدعى بخطاب من النادى يتضمن أن مجلس الإدارة المنعقد بجلسة 21 من ديسمبر سنة 1973 قرر بالإجماع فصله من عضوية النادى جزاء لما نسب إليه من تصرفات بالمبنى الاجتماعى يوم 12 من ديسمبر سنة 1973 اعتبرها مجلس الإدارة مخالفات جسيمة وهو قرار جاء مخالفا للواقع والقانون. وقد أقام المدعى أمام محكمة الجيزة الابتدائية الدعوى رقم 43 لسنة 1974 طالبا بصفة مستعجلة وقف قرار الفصل وفى الموضوع إلغاءه ومحو كل آثاره مع إلزام المدعى عليه بصفته بأن يدفع له مبلغ 3000 جنيه ثلاثة آلاف جنيه تعويضا عن الأضرار التى لحقته وإلزامه المصاريف وأتعاب المحاماة.*

*          وبجلسة 12 من يونيه سنة 1974 قضت هذه المحكمة بعدم اختصاصها ولائيا بنظر الدعوى وأمرت بإحالتها إلى محكمة القضاء الإدارى بمجلس الدولة وأقامت قضاءها على أن اللائحة النموذجية للأندية الصادرة بالقرار الوزارى رقم 12 لسنة 1972 والتى تسرى فى شأن نادى الصيد المصرى قد أجازت للأعضاء التظلم من جزاء إسقاط العضوية أما بتظلم يقدم إلى الجهة الإدارية المختصة أو بإلتماس إعادة نظر أمام الجمعية العمومية وعلى ذلك يكون القرار الصادر من الجهة الإدارية فى التظلم المذكور قرارا إداريا لا تختص المحاكم العادية بإلغائه أو تأويله أو وقف تنفيذه، كما أن القضاء المستعجل بحسبانه فرعا من القضاء العادى لا يختص أيضا فى أى إجراء وقتى يكون مؤداه التعرض لمثل هذا القرار الإدارى كما يمتنع كذلك على القضاء العادى الحكم بالتعويض عن القرار الإدارى، وقد أحيلت الدعوى إلى محكمة القضاء الإدارى وقيدت بجدولها برقم 1281 لسنة   28 ق.*

*          وبجلسة 20 من يناير سنة 1976 قضت هذه المحكمة كذلك بعدم اختصاصها ولائيا بنظر الدعوى، وأسست قضاءها على أن الواضح من نصوص القانون رقم 41 لسنة 1972 بشأن الهيئات الخاصة العاملة فى ميدان رعاية الشباب أن هذه الهيئات تعتبر من أشخاص القانون الخاص التى تخضع لأحكام هذا القانون وقواعده دون أحكام القانون الإدارى، ومن ثم فإن القرارات التى تصدرها هذه الهيئات فى أى شأن من شئونها أو شئون أعضائها لا تعتبر قرارات إدارية مما يختص مجلس الدولة بهيئة قضاء إدارى بالفصل فى طلب إلغائه.*

*          وإزاء امتناع جهتى القضاء العادى والإدارى عن الفصل فى هذا النزاع فقد أقام المدعى هذه الدعوى بصحيفة أودعها قلم كتاب المحكمة العليا بتاريخ 10 من أبريل سنة 1976 طالبا الحكم بتعيين الجهة القضائية المختصة بالفصل فى النزاع.*

*          وقدم المدعى عليه مذكرة بدفاعه دفع فيها بعدم قبول الدعوى لرفعها بعد الميعاد وذلك لنكوص المدعى عن إتباع الطرق التى رسمها المشرع للطعن فى قرار إسقاط عضويته ورفع الدعوى بغير الطريق القانونى، وأستند فى الوجه الأول من هذا الدفع إلى أن الدعوى قد رفعت بعد صدور حكم محكمة القضاء الإدارى بأكثر من ستين يوما وهى أقصى مدة قانونية مقررة للطعن فى قانونى المرافعات ومجلس الدولة، واستند فى الوجه الثانى إلى أن المادة 64 من لائحة النظام الأساسى للنادى الصادرة بقرار وزير الشباب رقم 12 لسنة 1972 قد أجازت للعضو فى حالة إدانته والحكم عليه بإحدى العقوبات المنصوص عليها فى هذه المادة أن يعارض فى هذا الحكم بخطاب موصى عليه خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ اخطاره بالقرار الصادر ضده كما يجوز له التظلم لدى الجهة الإدارية المختصة خلال المدة المحددة للمعارضة فى الحكم، كما أجازت المادة 65 من هذه اللائحة للعضو الصادر ضده قرار الفصل أن يلتمس من مجلس الإدارة إعادة النظر فى أمره بعد ستة أشهر من تاريخ صدور القرار، وقد نكص المدعى عن اتباع الطرق التى رسمها المشرع على الوجه المتقدم للطعن فى قرار اسقاط عضويته برفع دعواه مباشرة أمام محكمة الجيزة الابتدائية طعنا فى هذا القرار.*

*وقدمت هيئة المفوضين تقريراً بالرأى القانونى انتهت فيه إلى طلب رفض الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى والحكم باختصاص جهة القضاء العادى بنظر الدعوى. وحدد لنظر الدعوى جلسة أول يناير سنة 1977 وفيها نظرت الدعوى على الوجه المبين بمحضر الجلسة وأرجأت المحكمة إصدار الحكم إلى جلسة اليوم.*

*" المحكمة "* 
*          بعد الإطلاع على الأوراق وسماع الإيضاحات وبعد المداولة.*
*عن الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى:*
*          من حيث إن المدعى عليه دفع بعدم قبول الدعوى استنادا إلى وجهين:*
*          الأول – وهو أن هذه الدعوى رفعت بعد صدور الحكم الأخير من محكمة القضاء الإدارى بعدم الاختصاص بأكثر من ستين يوما وهى أقصى مدة مقررة للطعن طبقا لقانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية وقانون مجلس الدولة.*
*          والثانى – أن المدعى قام برفع دعواه مباشرة أمام محكمة الجيزة الابتدائية بالطعن فى قرار إسقاط عضويته من النادى دون إتخاذ الإجراءات التى رسمها الشارع للتظلم من هذا القرار أمام الأجهزة المختصة بالنادى أو الجهة الإدارية المختصة خلال المدة المحددة للتظلم.*
*          ومن حيث إنه عن الوجه الأول من الوجهين اللذين استند إليهما المدعى فى الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى، فإنه مردود بأن مناط قبول دعوى الفصل فى تنازع الاختصاص أمام المحكمة العليا تطبيقا للمادة 17 فقرة أولى من قانون السلطة القضائية الصادر بالقانون رقم 43 لسنة 1965 التى أحالت إليها المادة الرابعة فقرة رابعة من قانون المحكمة العليا الصادر بالقانون رقم 81 لسنة 1969 والفقرة الثانية من المادة الأولى من قانون الإجراءات والرسوم أمام المحكمة العليا الصادر بالقانون رقم 66 لسنة 1970 هو أن تطرح دعوى عن موضوع واحد أمام جهة القضاء العادى أو جهة القضاء الإدارى أو أية هيئة ذات اختصاص قضائى وأمام جهة قضاء أو هيئة ذات اختصاص قضائى أخرى، ولا تتخلى أحداهما فى نظرها أو تتخلى كلتاهما عنها، ولم يحدد القانون لتقديم طلب الفصل فى تنازع الاختصاص أمام المحكمة العليا ميعادا معينا يترتب على فواته عدم قبول الطلب وإغلاق السبيل لفض التنازع وذلك حتى لا يترتب على فوات الميعاد فى التنازع السلبى بقاء هذا التنازع بلا رقابة مهيمنة تعالجه وتحسمه مما يؤدى إلى الحرمان من حق التقاضى، كما أن الطلب الذى يرفع إلى المحكمة العليا للفصل فى مسائل تنازع الاختصاص بين الهيئات القضائية إيجابا أو سلبا أو فى النزاع الذى يقوم بسبب التناقض بين أحكامها ولا يعتبر طريقا من طرق الطعن فى الأحكام القضائية ولا تعتبر المحكمة العليا وهى بصدد الفصل فى تنازع الاختصاص أو فى تناقض الأحكام جهة طعن فى هذه الأحكام ولا تمتد ولايتها إلى بحث مدى مطابقة تلك الأحكام للقانون، بل يقتصر بحثها على تحديد أى الجهات القضائية المتنازعة هى المختصة بالفصل فى النزاع أو أى الحكمين المتناقضين صدر من الجهة التى لها ولاية الحكم فى النزاع ومن ثم يكون الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى بمقولة أنها رفعت بعد المدة المقررة قانونا للطعن فى الأحكام على غير أساس متعينا رفضه.*
*          وحيث إنه عن الوجه الثانى فإنه يقوم على أن المدعى لم يسلك فى طعنه على قرار فصله من عضوية النادى الإجراءات التى رسمها الشارع للطعن فى هذا القرار قبل لجوئه إلى القضاء، وهذا القول يتناول مسألة تتعلق ببحث قبول الدعوى الموضوعية بالطعن فى قرار الفصل من العضوية وهى مسألة قانونية تختص بالفصل فيها محكمة الموضوع المختصة فى حدود سلطتها عند إنزال حكم القانون على الطعن المعروض عليها تحت رقابة محكمة الطعن المختصة ولا يتعلق بقواعد الاختصاص مما يحق للمحكمة العليا أن تتصدى له وتقول كلمتها فيه، ومن ثم يكون الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى بناء على هذا الوجه أيضا فى غير محله متعيناً رفضه.*
*عن الموضوع:*
*          من حيث إن المدعى يستند فى طلب تعيين الجهة المختصة بنظر الدعوى إلى قيام تنازع سلبى على الاختصاص بين جهة القضاء العادى وجهة القضاء الإدارى إذ تخلت كلتاهما عن نظر الدعوى التى رفعها طعنا فى قرار فصله من عضوية نادى الصيد المصرى.*
*          ومن حيث إنه يبين من الوقائع آنفة الذكر أن النزاع يدور حول تكييف القرار الصادر من نادى الصيد المصرى فى شأن إسقاط عضوية المدعى وقد أقام كل من الحكمين الصادرين من جهة القضاء العادى ومن جهة القضاء الإدارى قضاءه بعدم الاختصاص ولائيا بنظر الدعوى على أساس تكييفه لهذا القرار فأقامت محكمة الجيزة الابتدائية قضاءها على أن هذا القرار هو قرار إدارى لا تختص المحاكم العادية بإلغائه أو وقف تنفيذه أو التعويض عنه بينما أقامت محكمة القضاء الإدارى حكمها على أن نادى الصيد المصرى يعتبر من أشخاص القانون الخاص التى تخضع لأحكام وقواعد هذا القانون دون أحكام القانون الإدارى ومن ثم فإن القرارات التى يصدرها فى أى شأن من شئون أعضائه لا تعتبر قرارات إدارية مما يختص مجلس الدولة بهيئة قضاء إدارى بالفصل فى طلب إلغائها.*
*          ومن حيث إنه يبين من الرجوع إلى قانون الهيئات الخاصة العاملة فى ميدان رعاية الشباب الصادر بالقانون رقم 41 لسنة 1972 والذى كان معمولا به وقت صدور قرار فصل المدعى من عضوية نادى الصيد المصرى أنه ينص فى المادة الأولى منه على أنه يقصد بالهيئات الخاصة العاملة فى ميدان رعاية الشباب فى تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون كل جماعة ذات تنظيم مستمر تتألف من عدة أشخاص طبيعيين أو اعتباريين الغرض منها تحقيق الرعاية للشباب عن طريق توفير الخدمات الرياضية والقومية والعسكرية وكذلك كل ما يتصل بها من خدمات اجتماعية وروحية وصحية وترويحية وذلك دون الحصول على كسب مادى للأعضاء. وينص فى المادة الثانية منه على أن تعتبر الهيئات الخاصة العاملة فى ميدان رعاية الشباب من الهيئات الخاصة ذات النفع العام ويكون لها الشخصية الاعتبارية بمجرد شهر نظامها وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون.*
*          ومن حيث إن نادى الصيد المصرى هو هيئة من الهيئات التى كانت تخضع لقانون الهيئات الخاصة العاملة فى ميدان رعاية الشباب المشار إليه وتخضع حاليا لقانون الهيئات الأهلية لرعاية الشباب والرياضة الصادر به القانون رقم 77 لسنة 1975 الذى ألغى القانون الأول وعمل به اعتبارا من 31 من يوليه سنة 1975 ومن ثم فإن هذا النادى يعتبر طبقا لصريح حكم القانون من الهيئات الخاصة ذات النفع العام ويدخل تبعا لذلك فى عداد أشخاص القانون الخاص. ولما كان قرار فصل المدعى من عضوية هذا النادى قد صدر من مجلس إدارة النادى وهو أحد الأجهزة التى تتفرع منه بوصفه هيئة خاصة وشخصا من اشخاص القانون الخاص، فإن هذا القرار لا تكون له صفة القرار الإدارى ومقوماته لصدوره من جهة خاصة، ولا تكون المنازعة بشأنه من المنازعات الإدارية التى تختص محاكم مجلس الدولة دون غيرها بالفصل فيها بل تعتبر المنازعة فيه من المنازعات العادية التى تدخل فى اختصاص جهة القضاء العادى باعتبارها الجهة القضائية ذات الولاية العامة فى غير المنازعات الإدارية عملا بنص المادة 15 من قانون السلطة القضائية الصادر بالقانون رقم 46 لسنة 1972.*
*" فلهذه الأسباب "**حكمت المحكمة:*
*أولا : برفض الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى.*
*ثانيا : باختصاص القضاء العادى بنظر الدعوى.*

----------

